# E36 325i M50 / Supercharged / 4:10 LSD / Auto Project



## 325i Fury (Nov 24, 2005)

Hey all I just recently decided I want to rebuild my engine new seals and clean it up real good and need to know what I will need to put into it before I put a supercharger running about 10-15 psi of boost or maybe lower.. I have all the tools and have friends who are certified mechanics cash in hand and just bought a 4:10 LSD with a newer auto tranny. My car has 185xxx but was maintaned well and will be getting a rebuild anyways.. any suggestions where to find a supercharger kit for under say 2500? what do I need to purchase to get this up and running I will be doing all the work this spring and wanna make sure I have a reliable car for a while because I will be putting more money into the car than what it is worth so I will drive it into the ground after his is all done. Are there any setups that work really well that don't cost a ton? I was thinking running enough boost ot get the car up to 300hp


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

That automatic will not stand up to the abuse.


----------

